
Jim Mattis: Duty, Democracy and the Threat of Tribalism - inflatableDodo
https://www.wsj.com/articles/jim-mattis-duty-democracy-and-the-threat-of-tribalism-11566984601?mod=rsswn
======
inflatableDodo
The text is also up on MSN without the paywall [https://www.msn.com/en-
us/news/opinion/jim-mattis-duty-democ...](https://www.msn.com/en-
us/news/opinion/jim-mattis-duty-democracy-and-the-threat-of-tribalism/ar-
AAGrBMW)

